# Pigeon nesting boxes



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

I am looking for suggestions on how to make or where to find homemade nesting boxes for pijis.My kids are indoor caged birds,and need a place to lay their eggs.I want something simple,and something they will use comfortably.

*also what is a good liner(nesting material) to put on the box bottom???

Thanks in advance.

*where can I get ''dummy eggs'' for ringneck doves???? Could I use craft eggs,and if so what size???


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You can use a dog food bowl, wood box 8 by 8 in. 4 in deep. The paper nest bowls from foys are real cheep, + they have tobacco stems. I prefer pine needles the long ones. What ever you use make sure the nest is not smooth, its bad for the legs. I like the pine needles they are free, when they get to much poo on them you just dump it out and use fresh.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have pigeons or doves? if you have doves an 8 inch basket with a handle zip tied to the top of the cage in a corner will do. if these are pigeons, then a shoe bin, cardboard box, wooden box will do, they can make the actual nest in a large dog food bowl if they are not raising young, you do not have to worry about the slick bottom, if so then you need sand in the bottom, any thing like plasitc baskets and things that won't tip will work it does not have to be round, go take a look at the doller store, as long as it is big enough, they will lay in just about anything


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

prophecy said:


> *where can I get ''dummy eggs'' for ringneck doves???? Could I use craft eggs,and if so what size???


I use wooden craft eggs for my ringneck doves. The "robin's egg" size from Michael's is ok. The size is slightly bigger than their real eggs, but the birds don't seem to mind  

I tried some small hollow plastic easter decoration eggs once, but they are so light they kept getting knocked on the floor. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

you can use milk crates.Make a U shape cut on one side,stick a piece of cardboard underneath,and put in some pine needles.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I use the USA nesting bowls from Foys--they are deep enough and hold the babies in real good and they don't tip and the bottom is perfect slant so that the babies feet don't grow wrong or spray out and I really think these are the best and they are larger than most bowls for a variety of birds---I also use Tobacco stems---I know you said homemade but for nesting bowls that are strong enough and can be cleaned easily I would recommand these over home made and they are cheap enought to buy and I bought them at Foys thats the name of this particular type USA they come in Red White and Blue...You could get a sturdy cardboard box and use it for a nesting boy and put the bowl in it and get a new one when it gets dirty or make one out of smooth plywood and with this you could use your imagineation...Best wishes with your birdies..c.hert


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Birdman79 said:


> you can use milk crates.Make a U shape cut on one side,stick a piece of cardboard underneath,and put in some pine needles.


I love using milk crates however I just put them on they're side and use a paper nest bowl, I use pine needles for nesting material, and I use rocks for dummy eggs


----------

